# ***OFFICIAL*** Anthony Pettis vs. Donald Cerrone Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im hoping Cerrone takes this but I see Pettis outstriking him on his way to a TKO or lopsided decision


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd like to see a good three round war but I think Pettis will put Cowboy down.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Would like Cerrone to take it as well but think he loses pretty badly. Either way it's going to be a helluva fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Cerrone has been on a good run. This is interesting because it's a really a battle of the LHW WEC champs if you think about it. I think Anthony is too new school, faster, and hungrier. Cerrone fights for money, Pettis has a family now and already had his shot, but opted to fight Guida. Talent and skill wise they're pretty even much like Miller vs Lauzon, but speed wise and variety of attacks goes to Pettis.

You always know some fights are going to garner some type of a bonus. This is one of em. 

Pettis UD. Pettis will rock Cerrone, but I think he's tough enough to gut it out.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I forgot that this fight was on this card. Wow, this card is just stacked for a free show. The prelims are good, I'm interested in all of the main card fights, the fact that it's free is just the icing. I can't wait!

This fight could go either way. I think Pettis has the edge in the stand up, but Cerrone has the edge on the ground.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

this is probably the first time i will be rooting against cerrone.. pretty much a 50/50 fight though FOTN material


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

The fangirl in me really wants Cerrone to win, but for the sake of my fantasy league team, I really want Pettis to win. Any outcome though, the fans are the real winners here.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

A strong runner for Fight of the night right here. No doubt.

Pettis definitely have the edge on feet. On the ground, maybe Cerrone but Pettis always threaten with submission after submission. 

Anyway, I see Pettis taking this.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Seems like everyone here has a similar feeling about this match. Me too. Would like to see a Ceronne win, but can see Pettis winning this. Either way, it should be an exciting fight, no matter how long it lasts.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Pettis takes this and would love to see him fight Bendo again.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think if Cerrone is able to get this fight to the ground he has a good chance but I don't expect this fight to have much time on the ground. I think it'll be a very exciting fight with some good kick boxing on display. I think Pettis wins it pretty clearly I'd say its 50/50 on whether he is able to stop Cowboy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Pumped for these two to get in there! Such a good fight. I think Cerrone may have the technical advantage, but Pettis is definitely the more powerful and explosive of the two.


----------



## bhendo (Jan 14, 2013)

I got Pettis winning this either by submission or a close decision. I don't see Pettis winning via strikes against someone like Cerrone.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I like both but I got Pettis winning. Cerrone says he doesent hate Pettis, but he acts like he does. And when Cerrone gets too emotional about his opponent, he gets tunnel vision. Cerrone is not going to look like Cerrone and Pettis will pick him apart.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

before benson beat nate i had pettis as an even matchup in a title fight

he has to be impressive here otherwise its lookin like benson will definately be on top for awhile

time to see how bad anthony wants it


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SM33 said:


> I think Pettis takes this and would love to see him fight Bendo again.


Just saw your sig and was like what the. Then I looked at the bottom...good ol' Bresko...hehe. Just bet on the next fight that JDS will take it. 

The Primetime show was pretty touching for each of the fighters. Everyone makes' sacrifices to get to where they are today.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I got Pettis in a good fight. But Pettis is the one with a decent layoff. 

I have it going to a decision no matter who wins.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Just saw your sig and was like what the. Then I looked at the bottom...good ol' Bresko...hehe. Just bet on the next fight that JDS will take it.
> 
> The Primetime show was pretty touching for each of the fighters. Everyone makes' sacrifices to get to where they are today.


Ha, I wear it proudly, pretty sure it'll be shot down in flames at some point.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

I have to say, I'm surprised Pettis is getting so much love- or perhaps more accurately- that Cowboy is getting so little in this fight.

I know everyone remembers that headkick over Lauzon like it was yesterday, but it was damn near a year ago now. And when in doubt, bet against the ring rust. Doing so has won me a lot of money over the years.

Even match-up. Exciting fight. Pettis the more versatile striker. Cerrone the better wrestler. But Cerrone is bigger, stronger, and so much more seasoned in the UFC. That's the biggest thing for me. I just haven't seen enough from Pettis in the Octagon yet. An iffy split-decision over Stephens and a flashy KO over Lauzon a year ago, just doesn't do it for me. I'll be taking Cowboy in this one. I think he learned a lot from that Diaz loss. I just can't bet against Cerrone's already impressive body of work in the UFC.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

No idea who wins this fight, I have it at straight evens. MMA fans only seem to want to remember a fighters last fight it seems, so people just remember the head kick on Lauzon and forget every thing else. Pettis was unimpressive against both Guida and Jeremy Stephens, and then kinda redeemed himself with the Lauzon finish.

Really just not sure about this match up at all, too tough to predict, should be a fantastic fight though.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Pretty even matchup in my opinion. Won't bet on the fight because I don't want to be rooting for either fighter (However, you know when you are watching a fight that you thought you were neutral going into, and then you start rooting for one of the fighter halfway through the bout? Yeah, that might happen to me in this one ). I just want to enjoy the fight...


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

I just think that too many people are putting too much stock into his Lauzon and Bendo wins, and not enough stock into how injury-prone, inactive, and inconsistent he's been since he's been in the UFC. Sandwiched between those two wins are a loss to Guida, and a razor-thin split decision over Stephens (I wouldn't have been surprised to see Stephens get the nod there). And on top of all that, he hasn't fought in almost a year. Cage rust is real, folks.

Don't get me wrong, I get all of the Pettis love. He's got all of the tools to be a superstar. Really, the sky's the limit for him. I just think people are enamored with the "Showtime" part of his game. Let's face it, he's flashy as hell. But you have to take into account Cowboy's body of work in the UFC. He has a bunch of quality wins, and many of them came easily. He's been so active, he hasn't had a chance to get out of shape. And he comes from the best gameplanning camp out there. Can I see a scenario where Pettis wins? Yeah. Do I think it will happen? No. Either way it should be a great fight. I just love that Cerrone's the underdog here.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Cerrone is gonna shock allot people in this one. I think he puts a beating on Anthony.


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm going for Cerrone. He is on a hot streak and Pettis has had too much time off. If Pettis had another warm up fight before this one I may change my mind but after the way Cerrone knocked out Guillard I don't think Showtime will have the ring toughness or conditioning to hang with him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Cerrone is gonna shock allot people in this one. I think he puts a beating on Anthony.


I'm not sure shock is the right word. I mean I think Pettis will win, but by no means would I be shocked if he didn't.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'm not sure shock is the right word. I mean I think Pettis will win, but by no means would I be shocked if he didn't.


The manner in which he wins is going to be shocking. People think it's going to be a close fight and it won't be.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

St.Paul Guy said:


> The manner in which he wins is going to be shocking. People think it's going to be a close fight and it won't be.


Why don't you think it'll be close? Regardless of the outcome or the duration, we're in for a sick fight I think.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Cowgirl said:


> Regardless of the outcome or the duration, we're in for a sick fight I think.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


Totally agree. I am so looking forward to this.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pettis looks like he's all business. He's going to hurt Cerrone for all three rounds to a UD.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive got a feeling that Cerrone is going to finish Pettis.

I have absolutely nothing to base this on, it's just a feeling.



WAR CERRONE!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Killz said:


> Ive got a feeling that Cerrone is going to finish Pettis.
> 
> I have absolutely nothing to base this on, it's just a feeling.
> 
> ...


What kind of finish are you feeling Killz? KO or TKO would pay off wonderfully for me 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> What kind of finish are you feeling Killz? KO or TKO would pay off wonderfully for me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


I think he gets a sub after it somehow hits the ground.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Man.. didn't anyone see Cerrone at the weigh in? He looked near death and everyone on the stage was staring at him in disbelief. Dana had one hand on his chest because of how gaunt he looked when he stepped on the scale.

Doesn't mean he is going to lose by any stretch, but it's worth pointing out.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

The Horticulturist said:


> Man.. didn't anyone see Cerrone at the weigh in? He looked near death and everyone on the stage was staring at him in disbelief. Dana had one hand on his chest because of how gaunt he looked when he stepped on the scale.
> 
> Doesn't mean he is going to lose by any stretch, but it's worth pointing out.


It's definitely worth pointing out, but you just can't know how someone is going to perform the next day based on what they look like at weigh-ins. Cerrone is a huge LW, no doubt. It's probably not a coincidence that he's thrown out the idea of taking a fight at WW. But I'd be a lot more worried had he missed weight at any point during weigh-ins. 

I've made the mistake of watching weigh-ins and overreacting to a fighter's appearance, and I've let that influence my bets. Don't make that same mistake. Bisping was a guy that routinely looked really rough when he started making the cut down to 185, especially the first few times. And Diego Sanchez at 155 comes to mind too. Don't get me wrong, Cerrone may have had a real rough cut, and it could affect his performance tonight. I'm just saying don't put too much stock into it. We'll find out the truth in due time.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm worried, I HATE Anthony Petty for many reasons, so I hope he loses. I think Donald Cerrone is a great fighter, and can do some damage, but somebody hasn't been looking after him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This fight is absolutely nuts. Pick em matchup at its finest.

I favour Cerrone slightly, I'll elaborate later.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope Pettis puts on a flashy striking clinic on Cerrone and kos him ^_^


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Cerrone fights with too much emotion and it's going to cost him. Pettis is going to tool him on the feet.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Jesus Christ, forget the weigh ins, did any one catch the short clip of Cerrone in the locker room training just then? He looks like death warmed up, looked like he was on the verge of passing out, wtf?!


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Another fight that will be way better than the main event.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

This better live up to it's potential.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah so excited but nervous at the same time.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So basically the reason Im so excited about this fight is because the stylistic matchup.

Cerrone is nigh unstoppable when he can come forward and land his numbing mule like right leg kicks, and his biggest weakness, which is someone who can mitigate his range and push him backward isn't really a problem in this fight as Anthony is both shorter and likes to move away and counter.

However, Anthony isn't totally one dimensional, it reminded me a bit of when his little brother Sergio got jabbed up by a long slick boxing Jimmy Jones in RFA and then proceeded to sell out, push forward and cut him off and eventually cleanly won the last two rounds, bloody face and all, cleanly and almost stopped him with a head kick at the end.



In the Bendo fight Pettis abandoned the kicks and came forward, but he still mostly likes to avoid punches rather than block or slip.


Wild card is Cerrone hitting a few takedowns and controlling with leg sweeps and such.



That said if hes not in good shape like some are saying Anthony should win.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow 2nd fight on the main card? Didn't realise. EXCITED!!


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Rogan sure has a bias


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh man, i'm pumped for this one. Have COwboy winning but pettis is landing nice solid punches so far. Rooting for Cerrone tho.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That was awesome.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

The liver shot


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He's coming baby.

That belt will be Pettis'.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I guess it's wakeboarding for Cerrone.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cowboy looked dreadful.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn, Pettis has got some serious power in his left kick. Solid win!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pettis vs Henderson 2 has to happen now. Like, no questions asked.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Go home Cowboy.

Pettis is a beast. What a kick.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Can't wait for Anthony to embarrass Ben again, hope he does it on FOX this time.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He actually finished em. Too fast, too new school, too dynamic. Who does that...who finishes a former champ within the first round. Very impressive. 

Pettis is absolutely dynamic!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Cerrone should never have left the locker room in that state, looked like he was on the verge of death.

Great finish, but I'm not sure if it's a true reflection of any thing much at this point. Cerrone looked really, really bad.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, about what I expected. Really like cowboy, but Pettis is pretty fantastic on the feet. The under 2.5 rounds bet was gold at +170.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

GOD ******* DAMMIT! I like Pettis... But seriously Cerrone... Why must you do this to me! I really wanted at least two rounds, seriously disappointed.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

That was quick. Cerrone didn't look good there.

Pettis for the title shot!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Pettis vs Henderson 2 has to happen now. Like, no questions asked.


Yeap. He just cleared all the doubts about it!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

god damned stupid melendez is getting next shot already in april I think, i'd rather pettis fight bendo now


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

A pissed off and motivated Pettis is a nightmare for anybody. Bad mistake on Donalds part.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice. Bendo vs Pettis II up next.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Forget Melendez, he can wait.

Pettis Vs Bendo 2, s'goooo! Picked Pettis for the upset in their first bout, really tough one to call going into the rematch.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

The good news is that the lightweight division is going to get pretty awesome with Melendez and now Pettis proving what a lot of people already felt (that the Guida fight was a one-off mainly). I'm stoked about Ben/Gil or Ben/Showtime


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Shouldn't get mad at Cerrone. Pettis is a very unique fighter with mad skillz and he's hella young so he's willing to try flashy moves with devastating results.

- cartwheel kick
- bouncing off the fence and doing a FLYING KNEE...wtf!
- left kick to the liver...my favorite...since it happened to me. Shiet is devastating. Can't breathe...you're paralyzed. 

KO bonus fa sho and it's his b-day!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cerrone's penchant for choking in big fights is really concerning. He's such a talented fighter but he seems to just not show up in big fights.

I actually favoured Nate over him but he clearly had a dreaful performance and didn't utilize his strengths, and this fight it looked like he showed up with a bad cut and gets stopped to the body. He was also extremely slow.

Didn't test Pettis at all.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hate to agree with Rofl, but he's right. Donald has some damn good talent as long as there's no pressure on him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Shouldn't get mad at Cerrone. Pettis is a very unique fighter with mad skillz and he's hella young so he's willing to try flashy moves with devastating results.
> 
> - cartwheel kick
> - bouncing off the fence and doing a FLYING KNEE...wtf!
> ...


Pettis looked and fought extremely well but there's no way even at his best he should just completely run through Cerrone like that.


Cerrone just flat out choked and looked to be in bad physical shape.


And when you consider his history it seems to be a recurring thing.


He's obviously a better fighter than Varner and beat him, but when it was for the WEC title he lost decisively.

He had a FOTY performance with Benson and then in the rematch gets choked out in 2 minutes.

Goes on a run and looks dreadful against Nate, blames his bravado in the post fight interview.


I don't think it's your bravado bro, I think it's your nerve.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

donald at 145 is something i'd like to see, he's already lost to bendo twice, pettis just now, diaz once I think he would be title shot calibure at 145 if he could make it


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> donald at 145 is something i'd like to see, he's already lost to bendo twice, pettis just now, diaz once I think he would be title shot calibure at 145 if he could make it


If there's any division Cerrone will be moving to, it's welterweight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> donald at 145 is something i'd like to see, he's already lost to bendo twice, pettis just now, diaz once I think he would be title shot calibure at 145 if he could make it


Apparently he can barely make 155 so I don't think that would be something that is even possible.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Apparently he can barely make 155 so I don't think that would be something that is even possible.


if he stopped doing rock climbing and dirt biking etc all the time and committed fully to train he could do it well, motivation is lacking it seems


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Pettis looked and fought extremely well but there's no way even at his best he should just completely run through Cerrone like that.
> 
> 
> Cerrone just flat out choked and looked to be in bad physical shape.


Yeah that's why I thought he'd win only by UD. I thought he could hurt em, but not finish a guy who's never been KOed to my knowledge. But that liver kick was planned. Cerrone is very tall and lanky with a long torso. Thing is look how many different shots Pettis did in a span of two minutes. He started with a right jab, hook, left body shot after he kicked em to take his wind out. Mixed it in with the flying knee, lhk, then the left body kick again. He's also hella fast...as soon as Cerrone was planting his feet Pettis was gone. Speed kills especially when the skills are fairly even.

Also Cerrone usually starts out slow other than the Charles Oliviera fight. 

Cerrone vs Barboza

Pettis vs winner of Bendo or Gilbert Melendez


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Welp! I was way off about this one folks! Pettis had Cerrone hurt within seconds and completely outclassed him on the feet. Not making any excuses for Cerrone- because Pettis looked majorly impressive- but maybe GrappleRetarded (sp?) was on to something. The way he dispatched of Cerrone just didn't seem right. I won't be surprised to see Cowboy exclusively at 170 from now on. Or maybe as other posters have mentioned, Cerrone is just a choke artist. I don't know. I just didn't expect that.



boatoar said:


> The good news is that the lightweight division is going to get pretty awesome with Melendez and now Pettis proving what a lot of people already felt (that the Guida fight was a one-off mainly). I'm stoked about Ben/Gil or Ben/Showtime


What about the questionable decision over Lil Heathen? A guy Cowboy absolutely embarrassed- that's not MMAmath that's just a fact...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> donald at 145 is something i'd like to see, he's already lost to bendo twice, pettis just now, diaz once I think he would be title shot calibure at 145 if he could make it


So you wanna see Cerrone dead?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> So you wanna see Cerrone dead?


he'll be fine


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he'll be fine


He looked terrible tonight, I'd hate to see him after a cut to 145 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he'll be fine


Haha um no way. There is zero percent chance of him making 145. If we're going to see him at any other weight class, it's going to be 170. I don't know how he'd fare there, but his frame just won't allow him to make 145.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Finally got to watch this. Busy all night. That kick made me want to vomit... oh man I cannot imagine how bad that hurt


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Screw Melendez, while he is taking questionable decisions in SF, Pettis is finishing top notch guys.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

YES! Would've loved to see that cartwheel kick succeed. Great win for Pettis, benson vs him II will be horrific!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Screw Melendez, while he is taking questionable decisions in SF, Pettis is finishing top notch guys.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


hush. I want Gilbert to fight for the title.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Pettis, then Melendez please 

What a kick holy crap. That must of been SO damn painful. Pettis is a beast.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> donald at 145 is something i'd like to see, he's already lost to bendo twice, pettis just now, diaz once I think he would be title shot calibure at 145 if he could make it


145's not happening. He's one of the bigger, if not, biggest lightweights in the entire division who is said to walk around at 190. If Donald Cerrone make 145, Roy Nelson could cut to 170.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

After the second kick I had to check my side to see if my liver was still there.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Cerrone is just not as good as everyone thought. He hasn't evolved at all. If he can't beat you on the feet he's going to lose and he's just not a top five level striker. He's LW's Dan Hardy.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

God damnit Pettis is crazy! That knee landed much harder than I though it did a first glance


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

After this fight I really want to see Pettis vs Bendo ASAP!!!!

And I agree Cerrone needs to start taking the sport more seriously. I don't know if he needs a sports shrink or what. But the dude isn't fully committed to MMA.

Hats off to Anthony Pettis, he's a beast.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

For sure. It certainly seems like Cerrone isn't 100% commited to MMA over the last few months. Dude seems like he is more interested in Rock climbing or Wake boarding.

Its a real shame because the Donald Cerrone of Early 2012 would have put on a much better show agains both Pettis and Diaz.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I rewatched the fight. I dunno man I saw the same exact Cerrone from his previous fights. Pettis is just too dynamic and super fast. If you look closely Cerrone looks a whole division bigger, but the equalizer is always speed. Speed vs size. Thing is Pettis is not only quick, owns a vast arsenal of weapons, but he's also got KO power.

Cerrone couldn't get off, everytime he threw something Pettis was gone except for the knee when Pettis did the cartwheel kick and a counter punch in an exchange. He did land one hard kick that Pettis blocked. It's simply the matchup.

First minute he fights from a conventional stance then he switches it up which confused em and opened up a whole array of shots; left cross to the body, right hook, and left kicks. 

Ultimately Pettis could have fought the same way against any other striker and the results would have been the same. He's damn tricky and that's what makes him dangerous. You don't know what's coming!

I think the Cowboy got out gunned in the duel.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

After a few exchanges the look on Cerrones face seemed to changed, looked like a guy who knew he was in deep water... when the confidence goes the heart soon follows.


----------

